

15 Great Examples of Web Typography - danw
http://ilovetypography.com/2008/01/02/good-web-typography/

======
simianstyle
I still think that Arial and Times are the pinnacle of typographic design.

~~~
david
Come on, you could have at least said Helvetica.

They're showcasing these sites for much more than the typefaces used though.
There's a lot of great macro typography and grid design here, along with just
pushing the typesetting details beyond what HTML/CSS makes easy.

